# Mechabol and RPN/Havoc



## Jigfish (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, my 1st post here.  Come over from BB.com.  
I have been working out for 5yrs hard and made great gains.  Wanting to compete in the masters bb sometimes.  Still looking for a nutritionist to help with pre-contest diet.  I've been taking Mechabol and RPN/Havoc for some time. On my 2nd cycle and seeing great results. I was reading somewhere that I should be taking some kind of liver protection, that's if I read it right. What are your thought on Mechabol and Havoc and should I be taking a liver protection with them? 

Thanks,​


----------



## longworthb (Apr 2, 2013)

Seems like a decent stack. I'm not to familiar with phs other then sdmz and super drol but the havoc is epistane and mechabol is very similar to pmag. For liver support throw in some milk thistle or my fav advanced cycle support for iron mag.


----------



## aliciapaul (May 5, 2013)

You can continue the way you are doing it. It seems it is a good routine for you as your record is good. But before any proceedings, you need to ask some expert about it.

Seattle kids activities


----------



## c4x (May 6, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Seems like a decent stack. I'm not to familiar with phs other then sdmz and super drol but the havoc is epistane and mechabol is very similar to pmag. For liver support throw in some *milk thistle* or my fav advanced cycle support for iron mag.




What he said. I would recommend any liver care with a proH. You dont know how your body is processing and if its to harsh on organs.Yes its highly unlikely and yes your body is probably processing it just fine..but hey, better* safe* than* sorry. * Milk thistle is 15$ at any local supermarket.That shouldn't make a dent in your wallet


----------



## longworthb (May 7, 2013)

aliciapaul said:


> You can continue the way you are doing it. It seems it is a good routine for you as your record is good. But before any proceedings, you need to ask some expert about it.
> 
> Seattle kids activities


 wtf


----------



## c4x (May 7, 2013)

longworthb said:


> wtf




Just neg him. *NEGGED *


----------



## ErikEverhard (Aug 24, 2014)

Just curious but are these "natural" supplements? Only reason I ask is because this is posted in the natural bodybuilding section. BTW, I hope it is because I want to try it.


----------



## Bucks10 (Aug 24, 2014)

These are both active designer hormones. EPI is dry and Mecha is a medium bulker. 

You should be using cycle support especially if you are running them at a high dose. I've run Mecha up to 175mg ED with a decent bulk.


----------



## The-Doctor (Aug 30, 2014)

I would say check out something like H-drol (halo) http://www.orbitnutrition.com/cart/ironflex-supplements-halox.html

it's much better than EPI in my opinion. Much stronger. Will dry you out a lot too so take your fish oils and other joint support supplements. 75mg is the sweet spot for most people. So 75mg for 6 weeks and then 6 weeks of PCT. I think that will be much better cycle than the stack. 

Also you need liver protection and supporting supplements with halo also. It's actually a bit harsher than EPI (but then again epi is pretty darn mild).


----------

